# [SOLVED] b43 deauthenticating due to "reason 15"

## Angrychile

I followed this 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

My card is a Broadcom BCM4312.

After dmesg says wlan0 is associated, it deauthenticates due to reason 15, which apparently is a timeout of the "four-way handshake".

The thing is the OS it had before which was debian based worked, so it can't be an "unavailable" driver thingy, I'm making some mistake somewhere.

----------

## Logicien

I got a BCM4312. Only Fedora 14 have been able to drive correctly this wireless card with b43 module. Fedora 14 use 2.6.35 kernel version. I tried with Fedora 15, kernel 2.6.38 version. I get deauthentification like I get with Debian and ArchLinux. After a successfull scan and authentification, it deauthentificate and no scan is possible anymore until ifconfig down and up the card. Do not loose your time trying to make b43 work. Try hybride Broadcom-Sta driver. It work.

----------

## Angrychile

It doesn't. I can't even scan with it.

This is what I found.

http://www.broadcom.com/supporta/802.11/linux_sta.php

I followed the readme. If I have to compile my fucking kernel again...

Also, the one in portage is broken due to a needed patch for linux-2.6.37 and above. The link has the needed patch

----------

## Angrychile

Now it can scan but it doesn't connect either, unless I'm missing something.

There has to be a solution, I mean it worked on the linux-thing on it before. It could be recent kernel breakage, but I really don't know.

----------

## Angrychile

Nevermind, I figured it out. turns out the sta driver works better.

----------

## xtlosx

I realize this is an old thread, but I'm trying to get my WPA Personal AP working with my System and this is what I keep getting...

```

[ 2024.981273] wlan0: authenticate with c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a

[ 2024.989936] wlan0: send auth to c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (try 1/3)

[ 2024.991423] wlan0: authenticated

[ 2024.996025] wlan0: associate with c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (try 1/3)

[ 2024.998167] wlan0: RX AssocResp from c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=6)

[ 2024.998751] wlan0: associated

[ 2033.087280] wlan0: deauthenticated from c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (Reason: 15)

[ 2033.092166] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 2035.831292] wlan0: authenticate with c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a

[ 2035.839935] wlan0: send auth to c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (try 1/3)

[ 2035.841539] wlan0: authenticated

[ 2035.846037] wlan0: associate with c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (try 1/3)

[ 2035.848043] wlan0: RX AssocResp from c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=6)

[ 2035.848633] wlan0: associated

[ 2043.937706] wlan0: deauthenticated from c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (Reason: 15)

[ 2043.942160] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 2046.681276] wlan0: authenticate with c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a

[ 2046.689929] wlan0: send auth to c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (try 1/3)

[ 2046.691398] wlan0: authenticated

[ 2046.696038] wlan0: associate with c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (try 1/3)

[ 2046.698164] wlan0: RX AssocResp from c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=6)

[ 2046.698717] wlan0: associated

[ 2054.786290] wlan0: deauthenticated from c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (Reason: 15)

[ 2054.791159] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[ 2057.530284] wlan0: authenticate with c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a

[ 2057.538935] wlan0: send auth to c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (try 1/3)

[ 2057.540529] wlan0: authenticated

[ 2057.545025] wlan0: associate with c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (try 1/3)

[ 2057.547613] wlan0: RX AssocResp from c0:c1:c0:01:4c:4a (capab=0x431 status=0 aid=6)

[ 2057.548220] wlan0: associated

```

Any idea on how to fix this?

----------

## ulenrich

broadcom-sta wl.ko driver is not able to set regulatory domain. It is hard coded international channels 1-11.

You could rename /sbin/crda and

ln -s /bin/true /sbin/crda

----------

## xtlosx

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> broadcom-sta wl.ko driver is not able to set regulatory domain. It is hard coded international channels 1-11.
> 
> You could rename /sbin/crda and
> 
> ln -s /bin/true /sbin/crda

 

I dont even have that file on my system, but created it, and same result...

----------

## khayyam

 *xtlosx wrote:*   

> I dont even have that file on my system, but created it, and same result...

 

xtlosx ... ignore ulenrich, his assumption is that everyone is running ~arch (and so have net-wireless/crda).

The "reason 15" is a "4-way handshake timeout", this may be due to what your providing in wpa_supplicant.conf, the pre-shared key being incorrect (hex is expected but ascii is provided, or maximum length 63 chars is quoted and the first quote is read as the first char), eapol_version= (defaults to 1 .. but you may be defining 2) ... or many other reasons, of which I can only guess given the lack of info.

best ... khay

----------

## xtlosx

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *xtlosx wrote:*   I dont even have that file on my system, but created it, and same result... 
> 
> xtlosx ... ignore ulenrich, his assumption is that everyone is running ~arch (and so have net-wireless/crda).
> 
> The "reason 15" is a "4-way handshake timeout", this may be due to what your providing in wpa_supplicant.conf, the pre-shared key being incorrect (hex is expected but ascii is provided, or maximum length 63 chars is quoted and the first quote is read as the first char), eapol_version= (defaults to 1 .. but you may be defining 2) ... or many other reasons, of which I can only guess given the lack of info.
> ...

 

Hi there, thanks for responding... my config looks as such...

```

# The below line not be changed otherwise we refuse to work

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Ensure that only root can read the WPA configuration

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Let wpa_supplicant take care of scanning and AP selection

ap_scan=1

# Only WPA-PSK is used. Any valid cipher combination is accepted

#network={

#  ssid="DYNOMYTE"

#  proto=WPA

#  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

#  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

#  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

#  psk=a820ccb9bb6298497f197876fec033ef786526e24422632588ae7ea551cf1a71

#  priority=2

#}

network={

  ssid="DYNOMYTE54G"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=TKIP

  group=TKIP

  psk=eedb65df3854b7ad7505126fbf613a804c3a0681b2a83062d67ecd15a8562c6f

  priority=2

}

```

Anything out of the ordinary there?

----------

## khayyam

xtlosx ...

your best not to post your psk in forums ;) ... as for your question, it depends on what the AP supports, can you post the output of the following:

```
# awk '{RS="Cell"}/DYNOMYTE54G/' <(iwlist wlan0 scan)
```

Also, how was the PSK generated? If it was via wpa_passphrase was the correct ESSID used?

best ... khay

----------

## xtlosx

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> xtlosx ...
> 
> your best not to post your psk in forums  ... as for your question, it depends on what the AP supports, can you post the output of the following:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Meh, not so worried about posting my PSK here... honestly  :Smile: 

```

cebula ~ # awk '{RS="Cell"}/DYNOMYTE54G/' <(iwlist wlan0 scan)

 01 - Address: C0:C1:C0:01:4C:4A

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"DYNOMYTE54G"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000013f6a05183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 33ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000B44594E4F4D595445353447

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B9624B0486C

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32048C129860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180205F4000000

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          

```

Yes, the passphrase here was converted using the wpa command...

----------

## khayyam

 *xtlosx wrote:*   

> Yes, the passphrase here was converted using the wpa command...

 

xtlosx ... ok, the above network={} would seem fine. As for the psk ... can you test with the ascii, ie:

```
psk="your_pass_in_ascii" # in quotes
```

best ... khay

----------

## xtlosx

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *xtlosx wrote:*   Yes, the passphrase here was converted using the wpa command... 
> 
> xtlosx ... ok, the above network={} would seem fine. As for the psk ... can you test with the ascii, ie:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

In quotes and ascii worked!  Excellent, thanks!!

----------

